# Wer ist dieser Charakter? (Naruto Edition)



## Night falls (8. Mai 2009)

Wie man vom Threadtitel ablesen kann, geht es bei diesem Forenspiel um folgendes:
Person A postet ein Bild von einem Naruto Charakter.
Person B ratet wer der Charakter ist.
Wenn Person B recht hat postet Person B ein neues Bild, dass dann ein anderer erraten muss.
(Und natürlich immer warten, bis Person A sagt, dass das was Person B gesagt hat auch stimmt)

Und so weiter.. ich denke das sollte jetzt klar sein. Also los gehts:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (8. Mai 2009)

Schwer.. Naruto ^^

Ahja,warum machst du eigendlich zu wirklich allen Serien ein eigenes Spiel?


----------



## Night falls (8. Mai 2009)

Nach der Einführung des Onepiece-rate-Threads welcher von Moderatoren unterstützt wird, fand ich es eine Schande, dass andere Serien die bei den Forumern beliebt sind außen vor bleiben! Ist richtig - du bist dran!


----------



## Mikroflame (8. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe aber das gefühl,dass die Themen nicht lange halten werden


----------



## Night falls (8. Mai 2009)

Mhm... Da ich kein Naruto gucke, kenne ich den nicht.
Ich denke auch mal, dass die Themen nicht lange halten weil es dafür eben den normalen Personenratethread gibt O:


----------



## Mikroflame (8. Mai 2009)

Also,du machst Themen auf,dessen Serien du nichtmal selber guckst?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nunja wat solls. Evtl wird die One Piece Version standhalten.Bei den anderen bin ich mir nicht so sicher.


----------



## Mikroflame (8. Mai 2009)

Also,du machst Themen auf,dessen Serien du nichtmal selber guckst?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nunja wat solls. Evtl wird die One Piece Version standhalten.Bei den anderen bin ich mir nicht so sicher.


----------



## Night falls (8. Mai 2009)

> Nunja wat solls. Evtl wird die One Piece Version standhalten.


Denn?


----------



## Minastirit (8. Mai 2009)

der typ heisst ehm .. pöser emo mit komischen zeugs im gesicht der bei naruto mitmacht ! .. hmm hat der nen langen namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (8. Mai 2009)

ne,eigendlich kurz^^


----------



## Minastirit (8. Mai 2009)

najo wenn der poster bisle schlauer wär und es vlt nid grad so angibt das man den namen direkt aus dem link lesen könnt wärs auch schwer ;D
aber ich mag naruto nid darum lass ich die fans mal vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler



pain heisst der .. und das steht im link .. aber wer heisst schon schmerz .. doofes naruto


----------



## Mikroflame (8. Mai 2009)

Ja,ich bin mal ehrlich.. Hatte ergendwie keine lust es hochzuladen ;/ 

Dachte mir :" Guckt doch sowieso keiner"^^


----------

